# Made a kayak cart



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I got tired of dealing with my folding kayak cart, so I used the wheels to make one that slips on the back end and attaches at one point on top. It uses an aluminum tube axle about 18" long, 3/4" PVC pipe and connectors, 5/8" I.D. dishwasher hose, some rope, and the small Wheeleez wheels. I haven't seen a cart with this design using balloon style wheels, so I decided to make one. It fits into the hatch of my Hobie Adventure (which is pretty small) without taking it apart. I haven't taken it on a long pull yet, but it's much quicker to set up. It has to sit toward the back, so it won't be bearing as much weight as a middle-positioned cart, but I think that the trade off is worth it. Also, no unloading and tipping over to attach it like a scupper hole cart. Does anybody have experience with similar carts like a Trailtrekker or Trail Tracker?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet innovation


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice design


----------



## 56009 (Jul 1, 2014)

I know is an older post, but how much did this cost to put together? I'm torn between building one or getting the $30 cart from Academy.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably only $15 if you don't count the wheels, which are about $120. There really isn't a good, cheap solution for kayak carts that you plan to use in soft sand. I'm really wishing I had the larger wheeleez wheels after a long drag last weekend. I've actually abandoned that design because it allowed the kayak to lean over when it was loaded up. I made it into a scupper cart using schedule 80 PVC and it works better but now I'm eyeing the Hobie Trax 2-30 with the 30cm wheels.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

My cart has the small wheeleez and I find it a bit of a pain strapping the cart to the kayak, I'm considering adding PVC to run through the scupper holes. Do yall think there are structural damage concerns with this? Like, might it crack the kayak plastic in the scupper holes if you put all that weight on them?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Salt Lines said:


> My cart has the small wheeleez and I find it a bit of a pain strapping the cart to the kayak, I'm considering adding PVC to run through the scupper holes. Do yall think there are structural damage concerns with this? Like, might it crack the kayak plastic in the scupper holes if you put all that weight on them?


The scupper holes should be fine, they are built to handle different types of carts. I converted my cart with straps to one that uses the scupper holes. I used pvc, pipe clamps, and ubolts to hold the pvc to the cart. You may have to make adjustments the first couple of times you use it to get it tight and hold together but after a couple of trips it should be foolproof.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for the info and pictures, very helpful, this seems so much easier than using the straps and is now my next project.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Wonder if u could build something like skid steer tracks or dozer tracts? That would be the bomb for deep soft sand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plaschinger (Dec 18, 2021)

Sean72 said:


> I got tired of dealing with my folding kayak cart, so I used the wheels to make one that slips on the back end and attaches at one point on top. It uses an aluminum tube axle about 18" long, 3/4" PVC pipe and connectors, 5/8" I.D. dishwasher hose, some rope, and the small Wheeleez wheels. I haven't seen a cart with this design using balloon style wheels, so I decided to make one. It fits into the hatch of my Hobie Adventure (which is pretty small) without taking it apart. I haven't taken it on a long pull yet, but it's much quicker to set up. It has to sit toward the back, so it won't be bearing as much weight as a middle-positioned cart, but I think that the trade off is worth it. Also, no unloading and tipping over to attach it like a scupper hole cart. Does anybody have experience with similar carts like a Trailtrekker or Trail Tracker?


Hello I am Patrick the maker of the Trail Tracker kayak cart. I am now a new 2 month resident of Cantonment. I stopped making these carts awhile ago but as a former kayaker I started out trying to make various models which were useful but not as easy to put on. I came across someone else home made design and the Trail Tracker went though many m types of design to come up with it. If you search on YouTube you will see many videos of it and former designs. You just have to see what is best for you. 
But thanks for the mention.


----------

